# Storm of Iron



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

For those who have read Graham McNeil's Storm of Iron (released back in '02) about the Iron Warriors, a reprint with a new awesome cover has been released.

A (old) description from Black Library.com :

"Stuttering volleys of las-fire blasted from the trench, but it was too little, too late as Honsou dropped into the prepared position.

The Traitor Marine worked his way down the trench, hacking a bloody path through the defenders who fell back in horror from his deadly blade. As Honsou killed the Guardsmen, he revelled in his superiority, and could well understand the attraction of Khorne’s path. 

The Iron Warriors swept over the trench killing everything in it with the fury of those who had fought their way through hell and lived to tell the tale. "


*Original Cover*


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The newly released, recovered book has a new description as well:

"On the nightmare battlefields of the Warhammer 40,000 universe, few foes spark more fear and dread than the Chaos Space Marines. 

Nurturing a hatred that is millennia-old, they attack without mercy, spreading terror and destruction in their wake. Now hell has come to Hydra Cordatus, for a massive force of terrifying Iron Warriors, brutal assault troops of Chaos, have invaded the planet and lain siege to its mighty imperial citadel. 

But what prize could possibly be worth so much savage bloodshed and destruction and how long can the defenders possibly hold out?"

The New (totally sick) Cover


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

There is also a nice free exerpt available for reading from the Black Library site:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/pdf/storm-of-iron-08.pdf

_____________________________
*--My Review--*

4.5 Stars out of 5.
______________________________

This book has tons of action, fast-paced, gore-filled, hit-you-like-a-punch battles of immense proportions with thousands of Traitor Marines, yet tons of smaller-scale struggles with a few lonely guardsmen, all tied in with an intriguing plot and story-line.

The book's main focus is the from the view of Honsou, an aspiring champion of the Iron Warriors. This fresh point of view is welcomed as the typical way to write a book about Chaos Marines is to make them fully evil, bland, and cookie-cutter. 

The ending is likewise an unexpected turn of events.

This fatal combination of plain good story telling makes for one hell of a page-turner!


Recommended for any fluff-Nazi, any lover of 40k or its literature, or for plain Sci-Fi fans!


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

Lol loved the Book!


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

Anphicar said:


> brutal assault troops of Chaos


Odd, when did my beloved Iron Warriors become assault troops? I alway shoot the hell out of my enemy them engage their demoralized, crippled lines in hand to hand. Mayhaps i need to read the book


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

I read the book a while ago with the old cover got to agree with you the new cover is far better. I would recomend it to anyone as it covers both sides of the conflict which not a huge amount of the fiction does.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah this book is good. ties in with a ultramarine novel(the one before the new one)
hope to hear more from honseu in the future, good character. (even though he's evil)


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Leatharnak said:


> Odd, when did my beloved Iron Warriors become assault troops? I alway shoot the hell out of my enemy them engage their demoralized, crippled lines in hand to hand. Mayhaps i need to read the book


Oh, don't worry. Its probably just a shoddy synopsis by an clueless editor. Or something.


But yeah--you need to read it. Its a damn fine read.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

A fairly good book; definitely one of my favorites to come out of the Black Library. 

Yes, the Iron Warriors appear to have assault troops. It actually makes sense, if you think about it...they're the quintessential siegebreakers. Someone's gotta storm the fortress walls eventually. Who better than assault-trained genetically engineered bloodthirsty homicidal maniacs? 

The book's actually got a fair bit of information on siege warfare; it definitely increased my knowledge. However, the informative parts are buried amidst plenty of action, so no disappointment on that front. Finally, I'd just like to say that I loved the end...it was how I realistically expected the book to end, which was refreshing to say the least.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Leatharnak said:


> Odd, when did my beloved Iron Warriors become assault troops? I alway shoot the hell out of my enemy them engage their demoralized, crippled lines in hand to hand. Mayhaps i need to read the book



>> Like Anph said, read this book. It shows you theres more to Iron Warriors than seige warfare, especially Kruger.:biggrin: This book is amazingly good.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

bokk is awesome honsou kicks ass!


----------



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

got to be my favourate black library book bar maybe the horus heresy series which i just love (spoiller) why oh why did loken die (tear comes to eye).


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

there is a big chance that some of those characters lived. dorn did send half his legion to isstvan system and maybe they recovered them from the bunkers they took refuge in. rylanor can seal of his sarcophagoes from arm and could also be alive. first grey knight dreadnought?!


----------

